#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Music at work?

## Jay

I used to listen music at work. I tried instrumental songs in the morning. Heavy metal songs after evening coffee  :Big Grin:  Sometimes it makes good progress but sometimes it makes situation worse. Switch between playlists,create playlists, find songs, skip songs.. lot of work! These days I'm using this app and I love this idea of a simplicity. 

Different types of natures sounds also include man made sounds. It's worth giving a try and see if this works for you. 

Noisli

*ps*
Post your personal favorite mix here. Mine: rainfall + train

----------


## Medusa

Thank you jay. it's very useful to me.

----------


## Bhavya

> I used to listen music at work. I tried instrumental songs in the morning. Heavy metal songs after evening coffee  Sometimes it makes good progress but sometimes it makes situation worse. Switch between playlists,create playlists, find songs, skip songs.. lot of work! These days I'm using this app and I love this idea of a simplicity. 
> 
> Different types of natures sounds also include man made sounds. It's worth giving a try and see if this works for you. 
> 
> Noisli
> 
> *ps*
> Post your personal favorite mix here. Mine: rainfall + train


Thanks for sharing Jay, it's really useful, me too love rainfalls sound
I love to listen nature's sounds they are so refreshing.

----------


## Moana

> I used to listen music at work. I tried instrumental songs in the morning. Heavy metal songs after evening coffee  Sometimes it makes good progress but sometimes it makes situation worse. Switch between playlists,create playlists, find songs, skip songs.. lot of work! These days I'm using this app and I love this idea of a simplicity. 
> 
> Different types of natures sounds also include man made sounds. It's worth giving a try and see if this works for you. 
> 
> Noisli
> 
> *ps*
> Post your personal favorite mix here. Mine: rainfall + train


Lol I wonder if you are allowed to work in your office with music on?

----------


## Lorraine

> I used to listen music at work. I tried instrumental songs in the morning. Heavy metal songs after evening coffee  Sometimes it makes good progress but sometimes it makes situation worse. Switch between playlists,create playlists, find songs, skip songs.. lot of work! These days I'm using this app and I love this idea of a simplicity. 
> 
> Different types of natures sounds also include man made sounds. It's worth giving a try and see if this works for you. 
> 
> Noisli
> 
> *ps*
> Post your personal favorite mix here. Mine: rainfall + train


Wow!!! Having a coffee listing to the rainfall sound in a calm place is the best. Love that!! :heart:

----------


## Helena

> I used to listen music at work. I tried instrumental songs in the morning. Heavy metal songs after evening coffee  Sometimes it makes good progress but sometimes it makes situation worse. Switch between playlists,create playlists, find songs, skip songs.. lot of work! These days I'm using this app and I love this idea of a simplicity. 
> 
> Different types of natures sounds also include man made sounds. It's worth giving a try and see if this works for you. 
> 
> Noisli
> 
> *ps*
> Post your personal favorite mix here. Mine: rainfall + train


It seems like your office is more flexible and a cool place that you have time to listen to music!
And yea, thanks for sharing @Jay, It was really helpful

----------


## subasan

Try site called rainymood.com. This site plays sounds of rain, thunder, insects continuously and its free!

----------


## subasan

I love to hear music throughout the day. In fact, my day starts with music only. I believe music can tune your mind and makes you concentrate more. I hear music in work place so that I won't get distracted or disturbed when people talk around me. I go to bed hearing instrumental classics - Beethoven or ambient music - Carbon Based Lifeforms, Marconi Union (You can try this while studying too). 
My favourite genres - progressive house, tropical house and classical. Also, I am a big fan of Mr.A.R. Rahman and Hans Zimmer.

----------


## Bhavya

> Wow!!! Having a coffee listing to the rainfall sound in a calm place is the best. Love that!!


Lorraine we both have similar taste I love to drink hot coffee with strong aroma of coffee while listening to the heavy rain fall.

----------


## Bhavya

> I love to hear music throughout the day. In fact, my day starts with music only. I believe music can tune your mind and makes you concentrate more. I hear music in work place so that I won't get distracted or disturbed when people talk around me. I go to bed hearing instrumental classics - Beethoven or ambient music - Carbon Based Lifeforms, Marconi Union (You can try this while studying too). 
> My favourite genres - progressive house, tropical house and classical. Also, I am a big fan of Mr.A.R. Rahman and Hans Zimmer.


Subasan I can see your avid interest in music. You are right music let us to focus our mind. I use to listen music while writing blogs it. It very much help me to avoid distractions and focus.

----------

